# RED eyed mice blind ???



## southwestbest

hi here`s a question ive got ??? although i think i know the right answer just getting so much crap from people who havnt got a clue, i have been told by potential buyers of my mice that because my mice have red eyes they are blind or at very best partial sited.
now i have a good understanding of genes and strains as i like to mix between colours i breed at a set time etc etc, but am i not right in assuming that the red eyes is nothing more than a pigment abnormality if you can call it that ???


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss

Though not blind, ruby/pink/red eyes do cause poor eye sight compared to dark colored eyes. That is why ruby eyed mice, gerbils and rats will sway back and forth a lot. They are trying to see better. 
Its not a bad thing though. Rodents don't really rely on their vision to get around anyway.


----------



## Serena

they probably have poor eyesight and are definetly more sensitive to light than dark eyes varieties, but they certainly aren't blind.
The "swaying" Awaiting_Abyss mentioned is a common thing in red eyed mice. It might helpt them with depth perception and to focus on things.
If people who say that ever watchd a red eyed mouse they wouldn't claim such nonsense. They react very much to movement in their surroundings (e.g. moving owner outside the cage) which they couldn't if they were blind.


----------

